# [SOLVED] Mad Catz Profile editor won't launch



## Quad32 (Sep 11, 2012)

Recently I have purchased BF3 and I wanted to edit one of the button layouts on my Cyborg R.A.T 3 mouse to allow me to switch weapons more easily. When I tried to start the Smart Technology profile editor it shows up in the task manager and appears to be running but I cannot use it. The app window simply doesn't show up :/ I will attach a screenshot showing what it looks like when I mouse over the icon on my task bar. 










Things I have tried so far are:
-Restarting
-Running as Admin
-Changing compatibility mode
-Reinstalling both, the mouse drivers and profile software.

If you need any other information just ask, I don't know what you might need so I will just mention that my OS is Win 7 64 Bit.

Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section. If I did, can some nice moderator or admin move this for me, please?  

Thanks for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## Quad32 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Mad Catz Profile editor won't launch*

Sorry for double posting, but I couldn't find the edit button on my previous post.

I found out what the problem was. Apparently PlayClaw caused some sort of a conflict with Smart Technology Profile Editor.


----------

